Ask HN: What is the churn in the SaaS product you're working? And why is it so? - wanderer42
======
wanderer42
Came across this article [https://www.cobloom.com/blog/churn-rate-how-high-is-
too-high](https://www.cobloom.com/blog/churn-rate-how-high-is-too-high) which
was a very insightful read on the reasons and average churn rates in different
products. So got me thinking on what could be other causes apart from user not
happy and failed payments.

